# "Glowing Bubbles"/Lensflare - Wie?



## DjMG (18. März 2010)

Hallo !

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung oder Tipps, wie man solche "Glowing Bubbles"/Lens Flare erstellen kann:
http://vladis123.deviantart.com/art/Vladis123-com-154363148
http://pixelzeesh.deviantart.com/art/Gloria-Solutions-155051516

Am besten in Adobe Photoshop CS4.
Möglich wäre auch auch Adobe After Effects CS4 für coole Animationen 
Danke für eure Hilfe,

lg DjMG


----------



## Sturmrider (18. März 2010)

Das Ganze ist wirklich nicht schwer 
Es wurden Kreise auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen gemacht (Fülle+Deckkraft reduziert).
Ebenenstil Schein nach außen+Kontur dazu erstellt.
Und als Ebeneneigenschaft negativ Multiplizieren gewährt (damit Objekte beim Überlappen heller erscheinen).
Viel mehr wurde da nicht gemacht ^^ Ich habe ein kurzes Beispiel angehängt, das kannst du dir ja mal anschauen, wenn es dir gefällt (ist in wenigen Minuten entstanden)

EDIT: Auf deinen Beispielbildern ist überall noch ein Dunstschleier zu sehen. In diesem Fall einfach ein bisschen mit dem Pinsel mit weicher Kante herum malen und anschließend mit den gaußschen Weichzeichner nochmal nachhelfen.
Auch sind die Kontoren bei manchen Blasen etwas verschwommen. In diesem Fall ein wenig mit "Schein nach Außen" herum experimentieren oder gleich eine Auswahl erstellen und Kontur mit dem Pinsel füllen.

Das Beispiel von mir hat wohl einen leicht eigenen Stil  sry

EDIT2: Übrigens findest du ziemlich gute Sachen, wenn du mal nach deinem Titel bei Google suchst... z.B. http://www.blog.designnerd.net/create-beautiful-glowing-bubbles-on-your-designs
Die verwenden eine ähnliche Technik wie ich. Das Ergebnis sieht aber noch einmal etwas anders aus


----------



## DjMG (19. März 2010)

Hi!

Danke für die rasche Hilfe 
Laut deiner Anleitung ist das echt keine Hexerei - werd mich gleich am Wochenende daran probieren.
Wo finde ich am Besten solche Hintergründe wie sie in den Beispielen (oder auch bei dir) zu sehen sind? 

lg


----------



## Sturmrider (19. März 2010)

Den Hintergrunde kannst du mit der Verlaufswerkzeug ganz einfach selber machen. In meinem Fall habe ich sogar einen Standard-Verlauf von PS CS4 verwendet. (allerdings habe ich noch ein ganz klein wenig mit dem gaußschen Weichzeichner nachgeholfen)
Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren


----------



## DjMG (20. März 2010)

Super danke!
Hab zusätzlich auch noch ein Tutorial gefunden, falls es jemand braucht:
http://abduzeedo.com/awesome-digital-bokeh-effect-photoshop

Danke für die tolle Hilfe hier 
lg Uli


----------

